# B544 2001 Headlight cap



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

I've just removed the cap at the rear of my right hand headlight (Oh we do the silliest things sometimes!) and now I can't get it to go back on securely. It will locate and seat, but falls off at the suggestions of a knock, no way would it stay in place with the engine running. Does anyone know the secret of putting the cap back securely?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Did you suss it? Or do you want me to try mine tomorrow?


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

Bill
I thought I had got it on tight enough, but just been out and it's not!
Part of the problem is that I'm having to do it all by feel, left handed and backwards, almost good enough for the Krypton Factor :x 
There seems to be an answer in an outer ring which feels as if it might turn to lock, but as yet I've not been able to make it do so.
All the time I'm worrying about applying too much force.
The cap must be in the right position because the lights work :? 
We're off to the Yorkshire Moors this afternoon so if you can help by then I'd be most grateful.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

Bill
Had another go at the cap, loosened the nearside HL cap and sure enough it's the outer ring that locks it. An anti clockwise quarter turn loosens it and clockwise turn locks it. Each time there was a definite movement and stop position, on the off side HL cap there is no definite movement or stop. As I said before it is the most awkward thing to get to and very difficult to put any force into. I've now tried to turn it wearing a super grip glove, while there was still no definite movement it seems to be holding. 
The truth will out when we arrive at my friends field at the end of the potholed road  

Reading other posts elsewhere I've had a look a making a better access, but can't see a way to do it. There is a suggestion that a flap can be cut into the inner wheel arch, but on the offside there are two air intake pipes that effectively block the way. 

This all reminds me of a NATO report on a Russian tank that said that to operate the main armament the gunner must be very similar in stature to an Orang-outang


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

And those Jaguars based on a Ford Mondeo. You have to be a spider monkey to change the headlight bulbs.
Are you doing the TT in your van?


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

Last did the TT in 1971, just did the sums and realise that's 40yrs ago!!, on me Bonneville. It was a pre unit jobby with a high ratio box and ridiculous clips ons, wonder I survived them days  
No this June I'm doing a "Bucket list" item, I'm off to the US to ride the SW states including parts of historic Route 66 on my Kawasaki GTR (see avatar). I've a good friend who I met through the Concours owners group years ago, that lives in Reno Nevada, last October we rode the NW states and into BC Canada. He sorted a the bike for me and provides a US address for reg documents and insurance and he'll sell it after this trip. 
Wonderful things internet groups, I highly recommend them


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

You lucky man, no contest. 
Good photo, you could have got those clip ons below the gaiter I suppose.


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

Bill said
"you could have got those clip ons below the gaiter I suppose"
Now that would have been extreme!, what intrigues me is why I have my "Mike Hailwood" bike boots hung round me neck??.
BTW those boots still reside under my bed


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Did he sign them? Still haven't come accross anyone to take his place as my hero.


----------

